# Medical Disqualifications



## AlexS (7 Mar 2015)

I'm a teenager in high school (16) and have been interested in pursuing a career in the forces.

Now I haven't been able to find much on medical disqualifications. I hope to find a career as an MO, however I have a congenital heart defect known as Truncus Arteriosus (not taking medicine, requires a pretty normal check up yearly), it's not one of the few cases listed as being automatic disqualification.

I'm just asking for an opinion. Will be contacting a recruiter soon.
--------------------------------------------------------

I've already asked some reg force officers as I'm a cadet and get to speak with a lot of CF members, they said I have a 50/50 chance.


----------



## stealthylizard (7 Mar 2015)

Only a medical officer reviewing your application can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## AlexS (7 Mar 2015)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Only a medical officer reviewing your application can give you a definitive answer.



I'd like to thank you for responding, I'm going to guess my condition will give me an O3 and I need an O2.

In that case, my life dream would be destroyed

I'd like to add, Intelligence officer is also a career pathway that is incredibly appealing to me, it requires an O3


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Mar 2015)

AlexS said:
			
		

> I've already asked some reg force officers as I'm a cadet and get to speak with a lot of CF members, they said I have a 50/50 chance.



If that's the advice you've already been given, then it would be good to temper your expectations and have a plan B. Notwithstanding, I'm not telling you not to apply.


----------



## TCBF (8 Mar 2015)

- Apply.

- Life is not a dress rehearsal. Do not be discouraged. Follow the process until they give you a final NO.

- That way, at least in the future you will know that you tried to join, and wont beat yourself up asking what if.

- Every CFRC should have a list of Officer and NCM medical specifications for each occupation. Once your Medical Category is made clear, consider your options. Bear in mind that every dark  cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## AlexS (8 Mar 2015)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Every CFRC should have a list of Officer and NCM medical specifications for each occupation. Once your Medical Category is made clear, consider your options. Bear in mind that every dark loud has a silver lining.



Crossing my fingers I'd be an O2, I'm perfectly fine for everything else, I'm fit and all. 

I greatly appreciate the responses!


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Mar 2015)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Every CFRC should have a list of Officer and NCM medical specifications for each occupation. Once your Medical Category is made clear, consider your options. Bear in mind that every dark  cloud has a silver lining.


As mentioned earlier, only the MO reviewing your application can determine if you are medically fit for enrollment. And, you must meet the common enrollment medical standards, essentially G2O2. If you're thinking of a career as an MO you have a long road ahead of you in terms of schooling, but if you're looking at other options, consider getting you university education at military college. MilCol is an excellent opportunity that you will appreciate even more when you're older and looking at retiring.


----------



## DAA (8 Mar 2015)

AlexS said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank you for responding, I'm going to guess my condition will give me an O3 and I need an O2.
> 
> In that case, my life dream would be destroyed
> 
> I'd like to add, Intelligence officer is also a career pathway that is incredibly appealing to me, it requires an O3



As mentioned, you will never have a reliable answer until after you have been medically assessed by a competent CAF medical authority.

Also, you need to meet the minimum "Common Medical Enrolment Standards (CEMS)" and being assigned an "O3" won't cut it.  See under Medical Fitness  --->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5002-1.page

"Meet the common enrolment medical standard of V4 CV3 H2 G2 O2 A5 as set out in A-MD-154-000/FP-000, Medical Standards for the Canadian Forces."

First and foremost, you must meet CEMS and then after that, comes the occupation specifics.

Good luck!


----------



## AlexS (8 Mar 2015)

Hey all, thanks for taking the time to help me.

I'm going to call a recruiter during the week to discuss a few things including my physical state. My dad isn't too keen on I wanting the military life, he always wanted me to go into the health sector but I guess not in this way haha, but I've been a cadet ever since I was twelve and long before I dreamt of serving. I can't really picture myself anywhere else but in the CF (other than maybe entrepreneurship).


If any of you lurking are MO's or 00213 Intel O's, PM me or post about your experience and such, I know it's probably not the right thread


----------



## mariomike (8 Mar 2015)

AlexS said:
			
		

> If any of you lurking are MO's or 00213 Intel O's, PM me or post about your experience and such, I know it's probably not the right thread



These threads may be of interest.

Medical Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+medical+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=Ocr8VNybDsGD8Qeo7oCICQ&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+%22medical+officer%22

"I want to be Int" Mega-thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.200


----------



## war2001v (29 Nov 2017)

AlexS said:
			
		

> I'm a teenager in high school (16) and have been interested in pursuing a career in the forces.
> 
> Now I haven't been able to find much on medical disqualifications. I hope to find a career as an MO, however I have a congenital heart defect known as Truncus Arteriosus (not taking medicine, requires a pretty normal check up yearly), it's not one of the few cases listed as being automatic disqualification.
> 
> ...


Hey I know this is late but is anyone able to give me the link for automatic disqualifications  in the CF?


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Hey I know this is late but is anyone able to give me the link for automatic disqualifications  in the CF?



Medical Standards
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=2x4fWr3qEuKUjwSXpJ7YDQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22medical+standards%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22medical+standards%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...41266.44115.0.44430.2.2.0.0.0.0.104.170.1j1.2.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.V6z4eMlWtG8

It says you passed your medical: Medical: November 9, 2017 (passed)


----------



## medicineman (29 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Hey I know this is late but is anyone able to give me the link for automatic disqualifications  in the CF?



Last I looked, there isn't one, because, quite frankly, people lie by omission when it comes to these things.  If you have a worry or you're interested, contact the Recruiting Centre nearest you and ask to talk to the medical section regarding the condition you're worried about.

MM


----------



## war2001v (29 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I'm kind of nervous since the medical section said I would just have to wait to hear back from the Medical Office in Ottawa. Really nervous. Also I heard that ANYTHING heart related is an automatic disqualification no matter how minor. Is this true?


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I'm kind of nervous since the medical section said I would just have to wait to hear back from the Medical Office in Ottawa.



It says you passed.

Medical: November 9, 2017 (passed)
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118270/post-1511156.html#msg1511156


----------



## medicineman (29 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply! I'm kind of nervous since the medical section said I would just have to wait to hear back from the Medical Office in Ottawa. Really nervous. Also I heard that ANYTHING heart related is an automatic disqualification no matter how minor. Is this true?



Depends on what the problem is and frequency of follow up that's required by the cardiologist.

MM


----------



## war2001v (29 Nov 2017)

Is once a year considered alot? Im kind of getting nervous since it's been a while that I haven't heard from the MO.


----------



## war2001v (4 Dec 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It says you passed.
> 
> Medical: November 9, 2017 (passed)
> https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118270/post-1511156.html#msg1511156



I can't believe I missed that typo, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I can't believe I missed that typo, thanks for pointing it out!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

